

Say No to Ireland's SOPA - johnc055
http://stopsopaireland.com/
SOPA is the name of a piece of US legislation, the Stop Online Piracy Act.<p>A similar proposal is about to become law in Ireland. And while 7 million Americans contacted their representatives to say No to SOPA in the US, Irish citizens will not get that chance because the new law in Ireland is not being voted on in the Oireachtas.<p>Instead, &#60;b&#62;the law is being enacted by ministerial order&#60;/b&#62;. This new law will give music and movie companies the legal leverage to force Irish ISPs like UPC, Eircom and mobile networks to block access to sites suspected of having copyrighted material on them. It also means judges can order ISPs to block access to sites like YouTube, Facebook and Twitter where an individual user from anywhere in the world has shared infringing material.
======
kiloaper
So an honest question for the sites operators, who appear to be an injury
solicitors. What's the deal with your Privacy Policy [1]? Is it a copy/paste
from another site or did you mean it to be that bad? It's the reason I'm
telling people not to supply the site with any personal details. It clearly
says details will be used for "market analysis" (whatever that means) and the
site operators can contact (spam) people by any means of communication the
user gives them. I can't see a way to opt-out. I don't want to come across as
offensive but I care about my privacy.

[1] <http://stopsopaireland.com/privacy/>

~~~
handelaar
Yeah, it looks like it's been dragged over from the solicitors' other sites,
which have entirely different purposes.

(I just had a word in person - I'm the one keeping the server up but that's
the beginning and ending of my involvement.)

Response: "Yes. Sorry. That needs fixing and will be fixed asafp. We're not
going to mail people, and 'market analysis' means 'analytics' in this case but
is moot because we have none enabled anyway. It'll get removed/replaced as
soon as the phones stop melting and we can put 10 mins into it."

~~~
kiloaper
That's great. To be honest I'm guilty of copy/paste Privacy Policy and Terms
and Conditions myself. :)

------
markokocic
It seems like a new course of action for MPAA.

1st they failed to push SOPA in USA.

But, they may force Ireland and other smaller countries to pass SOPA like
laws.

Then, they can push again in USA claiming that it is good since everyone else
is using it.

------
disgruntledphd2
Can you provide a link to the S.I. itself on the page? I'd like to read the
damn thing before calling my TD's.

~~~
johnc055
Mr Sherlock said he would “tweet complete clarification shortly”.

Irish Times article with more information:
[http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/breaking/2012/0124/break...](http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/breaking/2012/0124/breaking32.html)

BTW, I just posted the link to HN, I've no affiliation with the site. Fully
support what they're trying to do though.

~~~
moylan
he'll also be on rte radio show drivetime after 1800.
[https://twitter.com/#!/drivetimerte/status/16183954268344320...](https://twitter.com/#!/drivetimerte/status/161839542683443202)

you can find links for listening online here. <http://www.rte.ie/radio/>

------
donal_cahalane
Since its been established that the Irish data protection commission has
authority over Facebook (since their EMEA HQ is based in Ireland) what
implications would this legislation have for FB I wonder? I know Facebook
passed the recent privacy audit that the commission carried out but would the
ability of record/movie companies etc. to have offending sites blocked through
the courts here would obviously affect FB right?

~~~
davej
I don't believe the final text has been released yet but my understanding is
that it wouldn't effect Facebook anymore than it would effect a website which
doesn't have a base in Ireland. The law is 'SOPA-like' because it gives Irish
courts the right to tell an ISP or hosting service or other third party to
block the site.

It is unclear at this time if infringing websites will be given notice that
they are about to be blocked. Again, the final draft hasn't been released.

The scary thing is that they are trying to get this passed without a vote in
parliament.

~~~
disgruntledphd2
Does this really surprise anyone? Having seen Irish government in action over
the years, this is exactly how they like to do things.

That being said, I'm in Sean's constituency and I voted for him, so I'd better
call him quick.

------
NSMeta
Just a minor suggestion.

When I signed the petition, the link that says "Find out what else you can do"
at the bottom does not work for me. (Windows 7, Chrome 16)

~~~
handelaar
Sabrina (who put the site up, and who I'm married to) reports that we think
that's fixed, and thanks you for telling her.

I'll say this: Linode rocks. It's getting _battered_ here and seems to be
barely breaking sweat.

Action count just hit 14,000 since last night at 10pm local time.

------
alan_cx
This will pass. There are no big sites or organisations backing the opposition
so there will be no world effecting black out or protest. Boot licking allies
of the US gov will implement SOPA like legislation for them.

------
iceberg
Thanks for posting this! I was completely unaware of this being pushed
through.

------
ppod
There is absolutely no information on that page as to what the possible
ministerial order contains.

